# 8 month old puppy’s shoulder popped! Joint clicking.



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Did you talk to your vet about the shoulder or just the legs? If it were me, I would be talking to the vet again. Also no more playing with other dogs or any rough play or jumping off furniture until I knew what was going on.


----------



## megthechamp (Jun 14, 2018)

Do you mean popping out of place, or just cracking noises? Can you feel it moving?

Sometimes it's hard to describe like how "bad" something is, but from your description, I'd be concerned and at a vet. But if it's just a couple slight clicking noises, I'd have him rest for a day or so and see if it goes away.

Puppies joints are usually pretty lax, so the clicking frequently would make me want xrays.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would try to find a chiropractor or physio specialist in your area. We started going recently and it's greatly improved my 5.5 year old Golden's life. Ours comes and adjusts all of my dogs, including my 4 month old puppy. Puppies are so rough on their little bodies! 

We got a referral from our trainer. I'm not sure our vet would have known how to find a chiropractor. The chiropractor sees horses and dogs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Eliminate the playtime, give the dog a rest and follow up with the vet.


----------

